# 

## tofel3

Cześć.
Przymierzam się do zakupu Szlifierki Kątowej.
Chce aby była mocna, tarcza 125 i była lekka.
Na oku mam markę Hitachi.
Ale mam też do Was pytanie, czy warto zainwestować w szlifierkę z regulacją obrotów ?

----------


## CityMatic

> Cześć.
> Przymierzam się do zakupu Szlifierki Kątowej.
> Chce aby była mocna, tarcza 125 i była lekka.
> Na oku mam markę Hitachi.
> Ale mam też do Was pytanie, czy warto zainwestować w szlifierkę z regulacją obrotów ?


Regulacja zapewnia cięcie cienkich blach i tworzyw sztucznych w taki sposób aby ich powierzchnia się nie spaliła, lub stopiła. Ja mam jedną starego typu makitę i tylko do tego ją używam, mam też 125 Hitachi, ale tylko dlatego, że była w promocji i jak ją kupowałem jako jedyna miała wirnik i jego uzwojenie zabezpieczone przed pyłem.
5 lat i ma się dobrze więc sprzęt bardzo cenny  :smile:

----------


## APZ

Warto zainwestować w regulację obrotów. Dobrze kupić też markowy sprzęt. Osobiście polecam makietę. Odradzam Boscha.

----------


## konefka6

A ja mam Boscha..i to różne narzędzia..pracują nadal. Zawiodłem się za to na Makicie..Nie polecam. Szczególnie wkrętarki i serwis firmowy Makita jest do d....

----------


## tofel3

Ja chcę kupić Hitachi.

----------


## compi

Zwróć uwagę na prędkość na najniższych obrotach. Po starym Boschu z regulacją kupiłem znowu Boscha, ze względu na chyba najcieńszy korpus w swojej klasie. Jednak okazało się, że ten stary potrafi pracować o wiele wolniej. Czy się to przydaje? Przykładem jest wycinanie bruzd w gazobetonie. Małymi obrotami i tarczą segmentową robisz to szybko i pyli się o wiele mniej. Szlifowanie tarczą listkową z papieru ściernego też wymaga dobrania odpowiedniej prędkości obrotowej  Mankament to grzanie się urządzenia przy dłuższej pracy. Trzymanie maszyny gołą ręką jest już po kilkunastu minutach jest niemożliwe. Hitachi to b. dobra firma, ale porównaj sposób włączania(ten był u Japończyków kiedyś toporny), sposób regulacji osłony, jakie szczotki masz w maszynce(syntetyczne są o wiele trwalsze), długość kabla no i czy masz walizkę w komplecie.

----------


## laserowy

Ja kupiłem jakieś 2 lata temu szlifierkę HITACHI 125mm i zdecydowanie POLECAM! Daje radę ze wszystkim, a dużo już nią zrobiłem i nie widać zużycia praktycznie. Ogromnym plusem jak dla mnie jest jej niska waga i poręczość- przydatne podczas napraw pod podwoziem aut na przykład.

----------


## almarat

Jak dla mnie to odpowiedź jest prosta, brać taką z regulacją obrotów . Skoro można coś łatwiej i wygodniej zrobić i mieć pełną kontrolę nad sprzętem do dlaczego nie? Ja już od dłuższego czasu  używam sprzętu z regulacją obrotów i bym się nie zamienił spowrotem na szlifierkę bez regulacji. Co do modelu to mam Trytona 125mm , mocna jest, lekka i ergonomiczna też.

----------


## Pawlo111

Bosch z regulacją ale tylko niebieski dla profesjonalistów.
ponad 10 lat użytkuje takowego a nie oszczędzam go zbytnio i tylko raz wymieniałem szczotki.

----------


## sokratis

Regulacja obrotów przydaje się, bo łatwiej oszczędzać silnik. Na wyczucie wiesz, kiedy trzeba zmniejszyć obroty bo silnik już ledwo zipie, a pracy przerywać nie trzeba.




> Jak dla mnie to odpowiedź jest prosta, brać taką z regulacją obrotów . Skoro można coś łatwiej i wygodniej zrobić i mieć pełną kontrolę nad sprzętem do dlaczego nie? Ja już od dłuższego czasu  używam sprzętu z regulacją obrotów i bym się nie zamienił spowrotem na szlifierkę bez regulacji. Co do modelu to mam Trytona 125mm , mocna jest, lekka i ergonomiczna też.


Zgadzam się, więcej możliwości uzależnia. xD

----------


## compi

To nie tylko o silnik chodzi bo w lepszych sprzętach masz zabezpieczenia termiczne, a o możliwość cięcia i szlifowania bez przypalania lub topienia materiału. Cięcie aluminium, PCV, szlifowanie i nacinanie drewna, w końcu nacinanie np. tynku gipsowego lub gazobetonu.

----------


## sokratis

> To nie tylko o silnik chodzi bo w lepszych sprzętach masz zabezpieczenia termiczne, a o możliwość cięcia i szlifowania bez przypalania lub topienia materiału. Cięcie aluminium, PCV, szlifowanie i nacinanie drewna, w końcu nacinanie np. tynku gipsowego lub gazobetonu.


Ależ oczywiście, że masz rację, najważniejsza zaleta dwubiegowej szlifierki, ale możliwość oszczędności silnika również może się przydać.

----------


## compi

Ale jakiej dwubiegowej? Tam jest przecież płynna regulacja.

----------


## sokratis

Jasne, szlifierka z płynną regulacją. Przydaje się to zwłaszcza kiedy jedna szlifierka służy i do cięcia i do szlifowania. Różne typy pracy to różne wymogi odnośnie prędkości obrotowej, warto to mieć nawet jak się planuje pracę jednego typu, nigdy nie wiadomo czy się nie przyda do innych zastosowań.  :smile:

----------


## pawel3

> Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć na temat szlifierek kątowych i oscylacyjnych firmy Siuox? Znalazłem firmę, która jest dystrybutorem na Polskę (tricolor) i ponieważ to niezbyt znana marka, szukam informacji na ten temat. Dzięki


Siuox to bardzo dobra, ale mało znana w Polsce firma. Co do Tricolor, to kupowałem u nich dyski fibrowe. Mieli wtedy duży wybór i dobre ceny.

----------


## Grzegorz Zdz

Osobiście polecam MAKITA 9565CVR - czasami jest dostępna bo jest limitowana produkcja.

Przynajmniej w tym sklepie www.seger.pl jest dostępna w dobrej cenie

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Wybierając szlifierkę kątową, zdecydowanie warto zainwestować w tę z możliwością regulacji obrotów. Znacznie ułatwia to prace, szczególnie w pracach przy takich materiałach, jak glazura. Z małych szlifierek szczególnie polecamy dwie: Bosch GWS 7-115 Professional z tarczą o średnicy 115mm, oraz GWS 7-125, o średnicy 125mm. Jeśli zaś interesuje Cię nieco większy i mocniejszy sprzęt (tarcza 150mm) polecamy GWS 15-150 CIP.

----------


## markomarek

ja działam na szlifierce aeg z brzeszczotkowym silnikiem 18V, uważam że jest bardzo solidna i lekka, ma regulacje obrotów i beznarzędziową wymianę tarczy a do tego jest na akumulator, więc działąm z nią wszędzie

----------


## Robinson74

Minęło kilka lat od założenia tego tematu. 
Co warto dziś wziąć z regulacją obrotów i na tarcze 125mm o dobrej mocy? 
Makita? Bosch? Hitachi? 
Jakieś konkretne modele?

----------

